# Strip mine lakes west of AEP



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

these lakes look to be 10-15 s by sw of Zanesville and about 25-30 miles west of AEP area. By the look of it. there are paved roads and dirt roads leading to the lakes. Just wondering if you are to fish them.


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Here? I’m unfamiliar but wanna get familiar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Looks like it might be called Avondale wildlife area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Moxahala creek runs right between like 10 of the ponds


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Yea that looks like avondale wildlife area but its been closed to the public aep sold it off to a mining company


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

damn, ok thanks for info. it looks really sweet


----------

